
Ask HN: Should I include final year projects in CV out of college? - zump
Two years out of college and wondering whether people include their major project (undergraduate &#x27;thesis&#x27;) on their CV. Is this the case?
======
drrob
Prior to having any "real world" experience on there I'd say yes: bung it on.
Once you've clocked up some actual solid work experience I'd remove it though.

~~~
zump
When did you? Two years at BigCo is borderline...

~~~
drrob
I removed mine as soon as I'd gotten my first post-university job. The thesis
part of my CV was only a single paragraph, if I recall correctly, so it was
mostly a bit of filler.

If I also remember correctly my CV was shit at that time. I've gotten so much
better at writing them as time has gone by.

------
JamesBarney
CVs have two purposes.

The first is to get past H.R. gatekeepers to get you to an interviewer. This
involved having the right years of experiences, keywords, school, gpa, etc...

The second is to have interesting things to talk about with an interviewer.
Putting your school project on your resume won't heart the 1st one. But if
it's and interesting project and you would look good talking about it. Then
heck yeah put it on your resume.

After 4 years though if it's not a really awesome project you might want to
remove it. It could be perceived like you haven't accomplished anything
noteworthy recently.

------
brudgers
I think it depends a great deal on the local culture and the industry segment
and the particular company: for example an employment listing with emphasis on
academic attainment, a government position, or a culture where multi-page CV's
are expected.

Going further, it's worth doing a minimum amount of research for any position
you want and to CV/resume tune for it.

Good luck.

------
msh
Absolutely, after 2 years you would properly not have that many work projects.

Especially if it can be related to the job you are applying for.

------
debacle
Is it worth discussing during an interview or relevant work experience? If
not, then no.

------
iends
Depends on how good it is and if it's relevant to the job you are applying
for. I think I left mine on until my 2nd or 3rd job.

------
Prad
I personally wouldn't have school projects if you have been out for two years.
I'd have personal projects you have worked on in your spare time. I think
these are much more interesting to see.

